# Show me your Woods Truck: Inspiration Sought



## TNCave (Nov 14, 2013)

OK, I've been hauling wood in trailers, company trucks, and borrowed equipment long enough.  The time has come for me to get a pickup.  I mainly source wood from large tracts of land that my employer owns and I'm able to cut anything that's already down.  It's TN mountain land so my wood getting truck will need to be a capable 4x4 and maneuverable off-road and in tight(ish) quarters.  Balance that with a desire to haul copious amounts of wood, and I'll have my perfect truck.

Long ago and far away I had a 1978 Ford F-150 4x4, 300-6 (4.9L), Granny low 4-speed, 33" tires.  That is one direction I'm currently leaning, however, it's pretty wide for some of the places I'll hope to access.

Alternatively, I'm considering a Jeep Comanche pickup with the 4.0L, 4x4, and 5-speed.

Please send your thoughts, and photos of whatever you haul wood in to inspire my decision making and show off your wood haulin' beauties. 

Thanks,

Cory


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 14, 2013)

My 18 year old K2500 4x4 Silverado also with 33" tires and a 3" lift kit holds about a ton + in the back and pulls a dump trailer that holds another 5 ton. 6 ton per trip should get you started. Dont buy a tacoma to haul wood,mine bottomed out with a few cement blocks in the box. ( Ill get some pics together)


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a ram 1500 reg cab short bed with 16" tall wood sides on it. 33s and a small lift. It was amazing in the woods with good turning radius. I used it to haul the trees to a clearing g with it and then cut them up. Sadly i got tboned in it a few weeks ago and it was totaled. I'm now looking for a 2500


----------



## TNCave (Nov 14, 2013)

I never thought about the benefit of extra weight/power to pull the tree to you.  +1 for the full-size.

I'm with you on the Tacoma.  My field truck for work is a 1999 Toyota Tacoma TRD and it does not handle a full load very well, and a load isn't that big.


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 14, 2013)

I had 3 jeep Comanche pickups. Boy they were fun little trucks! But they were small and once u put bigger tires on them they can barely get up to highway speed.  They would eat gas about the same as a v8.  They're not made to do work, just drive in the woods while u drink beer


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 14, 2013)

Get the F150, new or used.  Or, an F250.   They are tanks and last forever.  We have a 1988 and a 1993 f150 on our nursery that will not die.  Our mechanic can't believe he still works on them... And they get Very tough miles.  Drive 200 yards, stop, leave idling for 15 minutes,, drive a quarter mile through mud, stop to work on a pump, etc, etc.   we've started the 1988 on cold mornings, then forgot and never used it and it sat and ran itself out of gas.  I drive a 2012 f-250 now after owning a GMC 2500 for 4 yearrs prior.  I wasn't happy with the GM truck.  It was great for road use, but didn't seem to hold up for off-road abuse.  Little things seemed to fail on it and it nickled and dimed us.  My brother drove a GM 1500 for three years and it had so many transmission issues, we almost got a lemon law suit over it.  He now drives a 2010 F150 with no issues.   Just my 2cents....


----------



## burnt03 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's mine, a '95 Nissan pickup with a homebuilt trailer.  325,000km, still running strong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's pretty gutless but I live pretty close to the bush so it isn't really an issue.  Been driving with half a load of wood in the bed for the past week or so, feels a little squirelly on the highway... where it'd be nice to have a heavier duty rig. 

As for skidding trees out a little closer to the road, in 4x4 it works fine.

If this one ever dies, I'd probably look at getting a full size diesel....


----------



## Ashful (Nov 15, 2013)

I drive a Dodge 1500 4x4, and before that had a Chevy 1500 4x4.  Trouble with either is... you can't put much wood in the bed before you're way over weight.  Either work well enough for pulling a tandem-axle trailer load of wood, but that won't satisfy your requirement to get back into the woods, and maneuvering in tight quarters.

I see two options for your situation:

1.  A real truck.  No 1/2 ton will due for hauling firewood on the highway.  Go 3/4 ton or 1 ton.
2.  A 1/2 ton plus trailer.  This might mean leaving the trailer parked out by the road, and shuttling wood out to it in your pickup bed, before making the trip home with the wood on the trailer.


----------



## UncleJoe (Nov 16, 2013)

I use an '81 GMC, 4X4, one ton dump with 22" side boards. 350cid and A/T  If it's stacked as opposed to just thrown on, I can get 2 cord on it. I prefer the older trucks for the simplicity of maintenance. I'm a DIY kinda guy and I hate looking under the hood of the new vehicles. I lift the hood on that '81 and all I see is engine.


----------



## TNCave (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm with you on the simplicity of the older trucks.  For what I need this for, simple is good.  I'm a DIY'er myself, especially with autos. 

I think I'm going to stick with a 1/2 ton as I need a short bed wheelbase for maneuverability.  I'm looking now at mostly Ford, Dodge, and Jeep trucks (J10). 

I'd love to see some pics of short-beds full of wood.

For a 1/2 ton truck it sounds like extra spring might be required.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd say get a 3/4 ton 4x4 regular cab that is as old as you can find still in one piece. Stuff rusts like crazy up here in NY, but maybe not so much in TN. I am partial to Ford, but I'm sure either of the three domestic 3/4 tons are pretty good. Older trucks will be less complex machines and easier to maintain yourself.


----------



## salecker (Nov 16, 2013)

UncleJoe said:


> I use an '81 GMC, 4X4, one ton dump with 22" side boards. 350cid and A/T  If it's stacked as opposed to just thrown on, I can get 2 cord on it. I prefer the older trucks for the simplicity of maintenance. I'm a DIY kinda guy and I hate looking under the hood of the new vehicles. I lift the hood on that '81 and all I see is engine.


I'm with you on that,my main truck is a 90 GMC diesel,cheap parts 17 MPG pulling a loaded tandem trailer.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 16, 2013)

UncleJoe said:


> I prefer the older trucks for the simplicity of maintenance. I'm a DIY kinda guy and I hate looking under the hood of the new vehicles. I lift the hood on that '81 and all I see is engine.


Kidding... right?  Those godforsaken 80's vehicles are the biggest cluster-f*ck of vacuum hose-rigged poorly configured and implemented emissions systems ever created.  I think you make a good argument, if applied to a '49 Willies... but not anything from the 1980's.

By comparison to 1980's engine / trans diagnostics and repair, modern cars are far easier to work on.  Plug in, read error code, replace defective part.  DIY couldn't be easier.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 16, 2013)

Im with Joful on this one.First of all most 80s trucks were rust buckets. Mid to Late 90s would be much better.
late 80 and early 90 Diesels were even worse. Most of the big 3 didnt get their diesel act together until late 90s to  early 2000s. YOU can pick up a mid 90s truck pretty cheap ,no need to go older.


----------



## salecker (Nov 16, 2013)

Joful said:


> Kidding... right?  Those godforsaken 80's vehicles are the biggest cluster-f*ck of vacuum hose-rigged poorly configured and implemented emissions systems ever created.  I think you make a good argument, if applied to a '49 Willies... but not anything from the 1980's.
> 
> By comparison to 1980's engine / trans diagnostics and repair, modern cars are far easier to work on.  Plug in, read error code, replace defective part.  DIY couldn't be easier.


But you don't have to leave all the vacuum hose stuff in there.All that stuff could be replaced with older or aftermarket leaving you with just the basics you need.
 Thomas


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 16, 2013)

95 GMC 2500 4x4


----------



## vwmike (Nov 16, 2013)

If you can stretch the budget get an older 1 ton.  Mine is a 97 F350 4x4 diesel, hauls just under a full cord with the stake sides and as you cans eye hardly squats at all.  Simple enough that you can fix it your self and most diagnostic with a hand held scanner and a multimeter.


----------



## pen (Nov 17, 2013)

Joful said:


> Those godforsaken 80's vehicles are the biggest cluster-f*ck of vacuum hose-rigged poorly configured and implemented emissions systems ever



If I remember correctly, when I replaced the vac hoses on my 87 Chrysler Conquest (same as a Mitsubishi Starion) with silicone ones it took 33 feet of one size to do what was under the hood,,,, that wasn't everything on the vehicle. 

That said, a good vehicle is a good vehicle.  From time to time I've seen specimen of most every make pop up in good condition so I don't know what the original poster is looking at in terms of condition of either.

That said, from my experience, to find parts and work on an older truck, I think if it is only between the 2 mentioned (a 78 chevy and an ? Jeep Truck) I'd have to bank on the Chevy as being easier to get any replacement parts for.

pen


----------



## IPLUMB (Nov 17, 2013)

I just picked up a 2001 Toyota Tundra 4x4 V8 today 145,000 miles. Body pretty beat up but the truck has been shop maintained with all service records. This is my new woods / Winter beater so my 2012 Sierra can stay inside. Oh and I payed $500! For the Tundra. Great deal we'll see if it hauls wood without breaking the frame!


----------



## CheaperthanYou (Nov 17, 2013)

No truck, 2004 vw passat wagon. With seats folded down I can fit 1/3 cord cut and spit.


----------



## TNCave (Nov 17, 2013)

That's Awesome!


----------



## southbound (Nov 17, 2013)

90 K2500 and 14 foot trailer..


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 17, 2013)

jeffesonm said:


> 95 GMC 2500 4x4


I drive the same truck,but with the silverado label. Its a solid performer. Have it about 10 Yrs. 175000 miles, use it every day, mostly short  trips, stop and start, i cant believe i dont need a new starter by now. Hauls an pulls just about anything.


----------



## TNCave (Nov 17, 2013)

Southbound, that is a great looking machine.


----------



## southbound (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks!  I built it out of 2 junkers... I paid more for the tires on it now then it cost to get the thing running


----------



## TNCave (Nov 17, 2013)

I really like that Camo scheme and would love more details.  Did you make stencils and just spray it out?  Is it holding up well?

Cory


----------



## wazzu (Nov 17, 2013)

My preference would be a regular cab 1 ton with a flatbed.


----------



## NRGarrott (Nov 17, 2013)

What is the benefit of the flatbed? It looks like firewood would just roll off?


----------



## southbound (Nov 17, 2013)

TNCave said:


> I really like that Camo scheme and would love more details.  Did you make stencils and just spray it out?  Is it holding up well?
> 
> Cory


stencils... only been done for 2 weeks.. gonna clear coat it with flat clear...


----------



## southbound (Nov 17, 2013)

NRGarrott said:


> What is the benefit of the flatbed? It looks like firewood would just roll off?


A lot of flat beds are dump beds around here.. so being able to dump would be a huge plus to me...


----------



## Ashful (Nov 17, 2013)

southbound said:


> A lot of flat beds are dump beds around here.. so being able to dump would be a huge plus to me...


Yeah, but that over the wheels bed height gets old REAL fast, when loading.

Imagine a regular 1 ton 4x4 pickup bed height.  Now raise it 8 inches.


----------



## NRGarrott (Nov 17, 2013)

I think they look good, but I do carpentry and couldn't imagine trying to store my tools on a flatbed.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 17, 2013)

Joful said:


> Imagine a regular 1 ton 4x4 pickup bed height. Now raise it 8 inches


 Depends. 
Without the bedsides of a standard pick-up bed, I don't see an issue.
My 83 K-30 has a standard cab and flat bed. I usually load it with 10' log length of Lodgepole, right up to cab height. *Then* hook up the trailer and load that.
When I load splits, 5 rows with a strap for each row. The trailer will do 6-7 rows.
I do have removable stakesides on the truck, and channel stakes for the log-length.
I'd love a dump bed at some point, wouldn't be any higher than what I deal with right now.
Toughest part is scootching a 10' log off of a pile of 10' logs, by hand.  And that's where the dump bed would come in play.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 17, 2013)

NRGarrott said:


> I think they look good, but I do carpentry and couldn't imagine trying to store my tools on a flatbed.


 Nor would I. Small trailer for the tools, lock it and leave it at the job-site. Low-end- Harbor Freight has a small one for $184. You have to build it, but it gives you a cheap foundation.


----------



## NRGarrott (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah Beetle, my buddy has a real nice trailer with ladder racks, charging station for the paslode, 18v tools, and it is prewired for the air compressor with a hose reel and cord reel's for electricity. I don't really do enough work to justify something like that though.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 17, 2013)

NRGarrott said:


> What is the benefit of the flatbed? It looks like firewood would just roll off?



Gotta have sides on the flatbed


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, look at that little HF trailer. It's only like 48" x 40" with a 800lb. cap.  Build up the sides and cover it, it should work well for moderate tool storage, and be a breeze to tow. The spindle bearings are highway rated and it comes with tires/wheels. I have one, though it's kinda modified.
The best part about that lil' bugger, a set of jack-stands front and rear makes it a very stable work platform. *But,* I have W10 x 12 beams welded to the frame rails. 
(a bit of a story behind that mod.)


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 17, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> Gotta have sides on the flatbed


 I still remain stunned, every time I see your pictures.
Nice job , those 22RE's are tougher than I thought.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 18, 2013)

'68 GMC 2500, 3/4 ton, 4x4, 350 ci
So stupidly simple I can identify and understand every component under the hood.


----------



## Sons924 (Nov 20, 2013)

99 ram 2500 360 motor. western 7.6 unimount.  holds whatever i put in it but automatically pulls into gas stations.


----------



## Todd 2 (Nov 20, 2013)

2500 HD with a 454,  Even room for the help and equipment when loaded !


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 20, 2013)

This is how I used to do it.





And this is how I do it now.





I try to do as little cutting and splitting away from the house as possible.  If I had to though, I would have a 1-ton dually with a dump bed on it, splitter in tow.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Nov 20, 2013)

I use my Chevy 2500 and 20 ft trailer when I'm further from home.  Otherwise, I prefer the the NON gas guzzling Polaris X2 for close to home.

I have black locust on this load.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is my 88 Ford F250.  It will haul anything you can fit in it.  Oh, that is my grandson Trent with me.  My buddy.


----------



## trailmaker (Nov 21, 2013)

2004 Tacoma.  My property is wooded and steep so a small truck fits the bill.


----------



## muncybob (Nov 21, 2013)

Pulled all the emission crap off my 86 F250 years ago, engine rebuilt then too. Not much unrusted body to it but the frame is solid. Looking for a new 8' bed in decent shape(been looking awhile though!). Would love to have a good looking truck but would be afraid to take it the places I wind up in. The thing is a gas hog but it is a beast. When is finally quits for good it will owe me nothing.


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2013)

Mini skidder:


----------



## yvillanz (Nov 21, 2013)

97 ford f350 powerstroke


----------



## Paul L (Nov 21, 2013)

Here's my '01 SWB Dodge Diesel and trailer moving my wood shop last year.


----------



## southbound (Nov 21, 2013)

forgot about this..

the wife's wood hauler


----------



## wazzu (Nov 24, 2013)

NRGarrott said:


> What is the benefit of the flatbed? It looks like firewood would just roll off?


 Side racks hold the load on. Maybe flatbeds are just an "out west" thing. They are built WAY sturdier than the bed on your pickup and are perfect for things like firewood and they have a headache rack built in.


----------



## stephiedoll (Nov 24, 2013)

Not that it gets around in tight places very well


----------



## UncleJoe (Nov 24, 2013)

That tail light looks familiar. I have one that's quite similar. Must be a new standard accessories on wood hauling trucks.


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2013)

2005 F250, 3 horse slant load

Hauls allotta stuff and critters !





 stuff !


----------



## Gearhead (Nov 29, 2013)

Here's mine. Truck holds between 3-4 cord loosely stacked. Trailer holds another 2+.


----------



## loadstarken (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome truck Gearhead and nice wheel/tire combo! 

Someday I will have one in my driveway! 
You can never have too much olive drab!


----------



## Ashful (Nov 30, 2013)

Gearhead said:


> Here's mine. Truck holds between 3-4 cord loosely stacked. Trailer holds another 2+.


Jealous!


----------



## Paul L (Nov 30, 2013)

Gearhead said:


> Here's mine. Truck holds between 3-4 cord loosely stacked. Trailer holds another 2+.



Rock and freaking Roll.


----------



## MofoG23 (Dec 3, 2013)

Can't go wrong with old iron from the Big 3 IMO.

My 76 K20 - built like a tank and extremely simple to service.


----------



## salecker (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice old truck,i have a few of that era around the yard.
I see it is also part 80's truck.
 Thomas


----------



## MofoG23 (Dec 4, 2013)

The only item that might be from the 80's would be the bed, everything else is original or same year replacement parts.


----------



## salecker (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea i meant the bed,the tank covers are the giveaway.The 70's had the gas caps.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 6, 2013)

NRGarrott said:


> What is the benefit of the flatbed? It looks like firewood would just roll off?



You got have some sides for the flatbed to be an effective wood hauler. Don't try this with a pickup.


----------



## Philbo (Dec 19, 2013)

I just picked up this truck to be my main wood hauler / delivery truck.  A bit rusty in the body, but frame is decent.  A flatbed (with some good stake sides) is ideal for wood hauling, IMO.  I want to make some 2.5' - 3' sides for mine so I can haul a cord + in mine without having to stack it in the bed.  What you see in 2nd pic is probably 4/5 of a cord loosely tossed in.

'97 3500 4x4 5spd 12v Cummins w/ limited slip rear (DRW).  It's wide, but if you're serious about hauling lots of wood at one time then the 4 wheels on the back end makes a nice difference in stability and capacity.


----------



## Polarbear (Dec 21, 2013)

2001 diesel.  This is a non highway load.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 21, 2013)

Polarbear said:


> This is a non highway load.



Did you load that by hand? I'd be afraid that a pickup bed would not survive being loaded like that with a machine.


----------



## Polarbear (Dec 21, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Did you load that by hand? I'd be afraid that a pickup bed would not survive being loaded like that with a machine.


We put the forks on the bucket of that loader tractor. I have loaded some big logs by hand but not any more. We use the trailers most of the time. All the smaller limbs get loaded by hand. The big stuff by machine. Bring home a lot of wood in one load this way. Cut it right off the trailer or tailgate. A cant hook is a good friend.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it is safe to assume that most of us aren't loading firewood by machine. I have a machine to load logs into my truck/trailer but I only have one so I would not have a machine to unload it.

Low bed height is hugely important when hand loading firewood. I lowered my F350 to F250 height, just 2" difference, to make it easier plus lots of other things are easier too like working on the tailgate or loading motorcycles.

Horse trailers are awesome due to low bed height and stout sides/top. It's like a huge walk in dumpster.


----------



## Twisted Priorities (Dec 21, 2013)

What ever truck you decided on using make sure that it can handle the weight when loaded.


----------



## Spinny (Dec 21, 2013)

Twisted Priorities said:


> View attachment 121292
> 
> What ever truck you decided on using make sure that it can handle the weight when loaded.



When they sell it by the pickup bed load you've got to make sure you get your money's worth...


----------



## Ashful (Dec 22, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I think it is safe to assume that most of us aren't loading firewood by machine.


Have you seen the rounds I bring home, Highbeam?  I'm not loading 30" - 60" oak and ash by hand!


----------



## flhpi (Dec 22, 2013)

There are trucks around my area that are expensive commuters.  They are lifted with tall lift heights.  When I see them I think that the person that drives them can't use them for serious work or must be related to the golly green giant.

My neighbor has a tricked out diesel ford with TALL tires, I helped him unload a fridge and it was a hassle.  I have kept my truck stock height and when I looked for tires I wanted to keep the stock size for gearing and no increase of bed height.  My truck is a dually so I can't reach over the sides as much as I did with a standard bed but the load capacity and stability is a nice trade off.

If anything bad happens to the dually fenders or I have have a fender bender that damages the bed, I will go flat bed with removable sides.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 22, 2013)

Joful said:


> Have you seen the rounds I bring home, Highbeam?  I'm not loading 30" - 60" oak and ash by hand!


 

No, never been east of Montana. I've loaded green cottonwood well over 36" across but these days I cut/split them in half to make it easier on my body.


----------



## D8Chumley (Dec 23, 2013)

Not my trailer, one of my buddies- but I'd love to have one. Not a "woods" truck either, I have the quad for that


----------



## Mryank9 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's general consensus about late 90s-early 2000s f150s? Seen a good amount of them for good prices around here


----------



## mustash29 (Dec 23, 2013)

Check for frame rot around the rear spring hangers, the spring shackles themselves and also the gas tank straps.


----------



## simple.serf (Dec 28, 2013)

Be sure the 4wd works and works properly. The light duty front axle setup is why I got rid of mine. Damn thing grenaded twice when I really needed it (no joke, gears through the pumpkin, twice in a month, pulling the same hill snow covered both times). Get the posilock kit if you have to.  Get the v8, the Essex v6 (4.2) is a dog and gets the same mileage as the v8. Manual is preferable.

Spring shackles rot out on 150's and Rangers. That's just how it is. Easy to replace, just lots of cutting, pounding, and swearing.


----------



## Halligan (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's my truck.While it looks nice I do work it and the bed has some decent dents in it. Just put the plow on the end of last winter and with a large storm being predicted for the end of the week it will get a full workout.

Not shown is my 5X10 trailer that I had built with wood gathering in mind.


----------



## TNCave (Jul 30, 2014)

Well thanks to all for responding, there is certainly a diversity of burdened beasts and hauling methods represented here.  I ended up getting this el-cheapo Jeep Comanche locally last winter and it has been great.  It has a pretty small bed, but I've been lucky sourcing wood within 5 miles of the house, so multiple trips is OK.  The truck is great off-road and handles our tight mountain trails pretty well.  And as a bonus, if I do suffer trail damage, it will only add to the character.  I'm a one man show, so I tend to buck up my trees in the woods and split/stack at home.  I've been cutting after a logging crew and am amazed at what is available on the ground.  I added the winch from a previous truck I had a decade ago and was glad to see that it still works.  I can drive my Comanche to the prospective firewood and use the winch to pull logs to the truck to be bucked to length.  In the photos is a small load of black walnut that I cut this morning.  I've been cutting off of a very steep limestone slope near a river and there is a lot of walnut.  I've not burned it before, but it's free and local, and it splits really nicely.  I split by hand so that really matters.  Anyway, feel free to continue showing your beasts.  I love the vintage machinery some of you have.  a Jeep FC!  Awesome.


----------



## Jags (Jul 30, 2014)

TNCave said:


> a Jeep FC! Awesome


 
Its really a shame that I beat that mule as hard as I do, but I ain't a collector.  Nothing gets free rent around the Jags Estates.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jul 30, 2014)

Not sure if I posted mine here.....2013 Silverado Z/71


----------



## Ashful (Jul 30, 2014)

That's too pretty to take in the woods, Beer Belly.

Wow... a winch that's for something other than just show!  That's rare, around here.  Looks like you're living the life out there in the woods, TNCave.  Congrats on the truck, character and all.


----------



## earl764 (Jul 31, 2014)

That Comanche sure looks sharp!

Love the winch. 

Earl


----------



## TNCave (Jul 31, 2014)

Same here Jags.  I have some cool old equipment, but it's mostly just practical stuff that meets my needs.  What others may consider rusted obsolescence can be practical tools in the hands of those with the know-how and willingness for maintenance.  I do wonder about safety sometimes though, my Gravely super-convertible may cut a foot off one day and I'll be hearing a great big "I told you so" on that one.

Beer Belly, I have to agree with Joful regarding your truck, that thing is way too nice for the woods.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jul 31, 2014)

Joful said:


> That's too pretty to take in the woods, Beer Belly.





TNCave said:


> Beer Belly, I have to agree with Joful regarding your truck, that thing is way too nice for the woods.


MY TRUCK IS TOO PRETTY !! .....I ever had to take my trucks into the woods, but if need be, it'll go


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Ashful (Aug 1, 2014)

Awful clearance requirements for those in the woods, Jeff.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 2, 2014)

Joful said:


> Awful clearance requirements for those in the woods, Jeff.



Indeed. 

One day I watched a driver out with a saw, cutting off the end of a log that was sticking out a bit too far. He couldn't get the trailer between two trees in a curve in the trail. That's truckin'


----------



## CTBurner (Aug 10, 2014)

my hauler


----------



## Razo (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome trucks guys, glad to see the OP ended up with something simple and easy enough to work on. Have to love a solid front axle.

Here's my '91 F350, getting more aggressive tires shortly to deal with the mud and rocks.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 11, 2014)

Razo said:


> Have to love a solid front axle.


For carrying a snow plow, yes.  For daily driving... not so much.


----------



## Razo (Aug 11, 2014)

Good point, my truck is not my daily driver and if I had to drive a truck every day for a number of miles (on road) I would probably want IFS. But for what I use my truck for, I like the brawn and simplicity of the solid Dana 60.


----------



## Halligan (Aug 29, 2014)

Razo, lovin the brick nose F350.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Aug 29, 2014)

solid front axle = aignment stability


----------



## Rossco (Aug 29, 2014)

08 F150 SCREW 6.5' FX4. Decent Wrangler pros. LSD ect. Gets me in and out of the bush no worries. 

It also leaves giant number 11's if required.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Aug 30, 2014)

96 XJ, 4.0 5-speed, 4" lift,10X30 tires.


----------



## CTBurner (Sep 1, 2014)

my son's new woods truck


----------



## Ashful (Sep 1, 2014)

You know you're over the hill when...


----------



## HybridFyre (Sep 1, 2014)

My little guy for once I get it on my lot. 43 years young and pulls like a bull.


----------



## skfire (Sep 2, 2014)

my 2002 f150 fx4 frame rotted and cracked 3 months ago.....yes...unreal.
so I got a used Raptor 2010 6.2L.411HP..458LB-FT torque..so far Beastly...goes everywhere...and has hauled very well...
I only sprayed line-x the bed and rear wells and added some lights....all else is stock


----------



## Rossco (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice Raptor. 6.5ft box?

You probably already know about the 'Frame bending' incidents that Plagued the early trucks.


----------



## skfire (Sep 2, 2014)

Rossco said:


> Nice Raptor. 6.5ft box?
> 
> You probably already know about the 'Frame bending' incidents that Plagued the early trucks.


 
5.5
yes..especially the 09s....first year out and morons will try all kinds of stupidity...., but trying to jump hills and dunes is not my thing....but so far I have loaded and hauled..all good. And have taken it through some ugly terrain...almost too pretty..but it is built for off road and on



Scott


----------



## Halligan (Jan 22, 2016)

Here's my new hauler with a load of wood I picked up. It's a 2015 Power Wagon.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly (Jan 22, 2016)

1982 f150. 302, 4 speed, 1st is a granny gear. ....just got it running again after about 6 years of sitting!


----------

